# الزوجة الذكية :ملف كامل



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

*الزوجة الذكية :ملف كامل  احممم*
*من قرائاتى على النت *

*:download:*​*تتميز الحياة الزوجية بحساسيتها، ورقة علاقتها، ولهذا فهي تحتاج لسلوكيات عالية الذوق، تزيد من أواصر المحبة، بين الزوجين، 
وتولد الإعجاب المتبادل، وترفع من شأن العلاقة، وتختمها برباط راقي وعالي المستوى، 
ولتحقيق هذه الاحلام التي تطمح لها كل امرأة ندعوك أختي الكريمة منتسبة دورة الجاذبية والجمال لقسم إتيكت الازواج:

1- تعتقد المرأة أنه بمجرد الزواج اصبح بإمكانها أن تكشف عن كل عيوبها أمام زوجها، 
وتعتز بعض النساء بمقولة إننا لا نخفي أمرا على بعضنا كزوجين، و الصحيح هو ان يتمتع كل طرف من أطراف العلاقة الزوجية بشخصيته،
وبعض اسراره، وأن يبقي بعض الحدود الرفيعة بينه وبين شريكه، لينعم بحياة راقية، وعلاقة صادقة ناجحة.


2- فلا يجوز للمرأة ان تطلع زوجها على كل اسرارها حول ماضيها او حياتها السابقة، وليس هذا من إتيكيت الحياة الزوجية، 
نظرأ لما يسببه من شكوك وخيالات، ومشاعر تحط من قدرها وتسيء إلى مكانتها، ومن ضمن الأسرار التي يجب على المرأة اخفاؤها عن الزوج،
هي علاقاتها السابقة، في حالة توبتها، او لعب عروس وعريس عند الطفولة، او تحرشات وغيرها، أما ما يسميه الأزواج بمسألة الصراحة فهو لا يخص ما ذكرنا، 
ولا تعني الصراحة ان تطلعي الزوج على امور انتهت، ولم تعد تعنيه.


3- بعد الزواج، وعندما تشعر المرأة بذلك الحب الكبير من زوجها، والإحتواء الدافيء، ترغب في ان تشكو وتفضفض، لتشعر منه بالتعويض والطبطبة،
والتأييد، وغالبا ما تشكو من اهلها، وأقاربها، معتقدة أن هذا سيقربه منها، والصحيح ان تتجنب المرأة أي حديث سيء عن أهلها مهما بلغت مشاكلها معهم،
وان تمتدحهم وتمتدح علاقتها بهم، ليبقى ينظر لها باحترام وتقدير.


4- تجنبي الحديث مع اهلك حول امور تخصهم امام زوجك، وابقي ما يتعلق بهم سرا يخصهم، ولا تتحدثي مطولا هاتفيا معهم امامه، 
وعلميه كيف يحترمهم، 
ويقدرهم، ويهتم بمناسباتهم ا لسعيدة، و انقلي له سلامهم وحبهم واحترامهم.


5- لا تتحدثي عن زوجك امام اهلك بسوء، إلا إن كنت عازمة على حل مشكلة حقيقية كبيرة، فيما عدا ذلك احتفظي بالأسرار الزوجية،
وتحدثي عنه بصورة جيدة، و امتدحيه، لأن أهلك غدا سيكونون هم مجتمعك، ومن أبنائهم قد يتزوج ابنائك، ولهذا اثر كبير على تكوين العلاقات المستقبلية.


6- إن كنت تساعدين اهلك من مصروفك الخاص، والذي تأخذينه من زوجك، فلا تخبريه بهذه المساعدة لكي لا يستنقصهم، او يتعالى عليهم، 
حتى وان كان طيبا متعاونا، يبقى الأمر قيد الظروف.


7- كذلك لا تحدثي زوجك أمام اهلك في أمور خاصة، فقد يحرجه ذلك، ولا تذكري مواقف تحرجه، ولو على سبيل المزاح،
ولا تنتقصي قدره، وشجعيه، وتحدثي عنه بما يجعله يفخر بنفسه أمامهم.

*​*
*​​*
:download:​​​*​


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الزوجة الذكية :ملف كامل  احممم*




*أنت وأهل زوجك:

**1- على الرغم من كل الكلام المخيف الذي يدور حول أهل الزوج، و سوء معاملتهم لزوجة الأبن، ظهرت في الأونة الأخيرة نماذج نسائية ناجحة في هذه العلاقة،
إذن فهناك أمل كبير بأن تحققي النجاح أنت ايضا، وتنعمي بعلاقة طيبة مع أهل زوجك، فتخلصي من الأفكار السلبية التي تدور حول رغبتهم في التخلص منك،
أو إيذائك، وأفتحي صفحة جديدة معهم.


2- من الطبيعي أن تشعر أم الزوج بالغيرة من زوجة ابنها التي أخذته منها، لكن من غير الطبيعي أن تشعر الزوجة بالغيرة من أمه، 
فغيابه عند أمه افضل بكثير من غيابه مع زوجة أخرى أو عشيقة، اتركيه لها ما دمت مشغولة أو متشاغلة عنه، ولا تعاركيها عليه، 
وتأكدي أنك كلما تعلقت به وحرصت على منعه عنها كلما تشبثت هي أيضا به، اتركيه لها لبعض الوقت، و ستتركه لك عندما تشعر بأنك لا تشكلين خطرا عليها.*


*3- أشعري أخواته أنك واحدة منهن، ولاتتكبري أو تتعالي عليهن، وكلي من مائدتهن، واجلسي معهن، وتسوقي بصحبتهم، ليرتاحوا لك، 
ويندمجوا معك، وإن كن لا يفضلن تواجدك، فلا تفرضي نفسك عليهن، ولا تتحاملي على قرارهن، بل تعاملي مع الأمر بكل بساطة،
فكل انسان من حقه أن يقرر اسلوب حياته.*
*


4- لا تتحدثي بالسوء عن زوجك أمام أهله، حتى لو تحدثوا عنه بالسوء، لا تشاركيهم الحديث، 
واكتفي بالإستماع، كما لا تعلقي على الأمر ولا تنتقديهم.


5- تزيني دائما أمامهم، لكن لا تبالغي، واهتمي بنظافتك، وحسن طلتك، وبابتسامة مشرقة، ولا تكوني نكدية أوعصبية، ولا تصرخي على أولادك أمامهم، 
واهتمي بنظافة أولادك وترتيب مظهرهم.*​ 
* 
​:download:​​*


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الزوجة الذكية :ملف كامل  احممم*


*إيتكيت الحياة العاطفية بين الزوجين


**1- الزوجة الجميلة والذكية، لا تطالب الزوج بالتعبير عن مشاعره نحوها، ولا تلح على الأجواء العاطفية، وانما تترك الأمر للفرص الطبيعية، 
وتقتنص الظروف الطيبة، وتفهم من الأعمال والأفعال والسلوكيات الخاصة لزوجها مدى حبه وتقديره لها، فلا ترهقه بالمطالبة المستمرة للتفاعلات العاطفية المفتعلة.



2- الزوجة الواثقة من نفسها لا تسأل زوجها باستمرار إن كان يحبها أم لا، بل تتصرف وكأنها امرأة يصعب أن لا يحبها رجل، وأنها مثيرة وذكية، وحبوبة، 
وتثق في أنها تثير الحب، وأن زوجها معجبا بها حتى وإن كانت متأكدة من أنه لا يحبها.



3- تحرص المرأة الذكية صاحبة الذوق الراقي على تتبع الأساسيات الرئيسية في تنسيق محيطها، من اسلوب ترتيب لمنزلها، او وضع للمكياج، او تنسيق للملابس،
او تزيين للأطباق، لأن كل ما تفعلينه  يعبر عنك وعن ذوقك الراقي في العطاء ويميزك عن سواك.


4- من مقومات العلاقة العاطفية الإهتمام بالنظافة والمظهر الجميل الدائم، فاهتمي بمظهرك ولا تهملي نفسك*
*


5- أهتمي بفترات معينة من عمر اليوم، وهي تلك الفترات التي يتواجد فيها زوجك في البيت، مثل فترة بعد الظهر، او المساء، 
بحيث تكون من الأوقات التي تضيئين فيها الشموع، او تشعلين أضواء خافتة، وتعطرين الأجواء، وترتبين مائدة او تسالي غذائية، لتستمتعي معه بوقت جميل.


6- المرأة الراقية لا ترفع صوتها ولا تجاهر بالعصبية والصراخ، وتحتفظ بهدوئها حتى في أصعب الأوقات، وتبدوا لطيفة وهادئة ومتماسكة، 
وتعالج امورها الزوجية بحكمة وثبات، وتخفي مشاعرها عندما تحتاج لذلك.
*​*
* 
* 

7- لا تتحدثي معه بسرعة تحدثي بهدوء، وروية، وركزي في كلامك، وتواصلي مع عينيه بعينيك، فهذا من دواعي التهييج العاطفي والتواصل الرومانسي، 
الفكري بين الزوجين، اهتمي بنظرات معبرة، وابتعدي عن النظرات الفارغة التي لا تعبر عن شي، ولا تقلدي اللامباليات.


8- عندما تعاتبينه لا تجرحيه ولا تحرجيه، ولا تحقريه، عاتبي بحب ومنطق، وحيادية، واجعلي دائما نبرتك هادئة وعاقلة، بعيدة عن التشنج والغضب،
فالمرأة الغاضبة تفتقد جزء كبيرا من انوثتها في عيني زوجها.


9- عندما يتحدث لك اهتمي بحديثه، واستمعي بإنصات، وتفهمي مغازي كلامه، فالمرأة الذكية ذات الذوق الراقي تهتم بكلام محدثها مهما كانت درجة انشغالها، 
ومهما كان الحديث عاديا، إنها تعرف كيف تجعل الآخرين يتحدثون إليها بحب واهتمام.



11- إذا كنت تعملين وتتقاضين أجرا اعلى من أجره لا مانع من مساعدته في اعباء المنزل لكن بالقليل واطلبي دائما مساندته، 
واشعريه بأنك بحاجة لمن يشرح لك بعض قضايا عملك، فأسأليه وأستفيدي منه.


12- تجنبي تحمل مسؤولياته، او إبداء قدرتك على تدبر كل امور حياتك وحدك، اشعريه حاجتك إليه، وأن هناك امورا لا تتم بدونه، 
وأنك ضعيفة او غير قادرة على القيام ببعض الأمور بمفردك.


13- تقبلي شخصيته كما هي، ولا تعملي على تغييره، بشكل واضح، لأن الرجل الذي أرتبط بامرأة ليبهرها، لا يتحمل انتقاداتها له، 
او رغبتها في تغييره، فتجنبي فعلا اشعاره بأنك غير مقتنعة به.


14- ابتعدي عن استخدام الكلمات الشعبية النابية، قليلة التهذيب، وغير اللائقة بانثى راقية، ولا تفقدي اعصابك امامه مهما حدث، 
فالرجل مهما كان سوقيا لا يتقبل امرأة سوقية قليلة الذوق، يبقى الرجل مختلفا كل الإختلاف.


15- لا تسخري من رغبته الجنسية واسلوبه الغزلي او العاطفي، تقبليه مؤقتا، 
وإن كنت لا تحبينه حاولي تغييره بأسلوب سلس بعيدا عن التجريح والتعقيد.​
​**:download:*

*من قرائاتى على النت مع تعديل*​


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الزوجة الذكية :ملف كامل  احممم*

*إيتيكيت التعاملات المالية الزوجية:


**1- المرأة الذكية تمنح زوجها شعورا بالفخر لأنه المعيل والممول للأسرة، وتجعله سعيدا وفرحا بهذا الدور، 
فتكافئه على عمله طوال الوقت خارج المنزل بوجه بشوش حينما يعود، بيت نظيف مرتب، وأجواء هادئة ومريحة.


2- تعتمد المرأة الحكيمة في مصروفها على زوجها، وتعرف كيف تجعله يكرمها ويسخي الصرف عليها، 
ولا ترمي بمالها في وجه زوجها بل تقدم له الفرصة ليثبت وجوده وقدرته على إعالتها.



3- الإيتكيت الزوجي يمنع النقاشات المالية الحادة، ولا يجدر بالمرأة ان تلوح بمالها في وجه زوجها ثم تطلب منه عدم استغلالها،
بل عليها ان تخفي امر مالها، وكأنه غير موجود، ولا ترهق ميزانية زوجها ايضا، بل تتصرف بما يرضي الله، وما يتناسب مع ميزانيته وحدود امكانياته.



4- من غير اللائق ان تصرفي ببذخ من مال الزوج، بينما تدخرين مالك، لكن يمكنك ان تأخذي من ماله بالمعروف، وبما يسد حاجتك.



5- المراة المنصفة الذكية لا تسعى إلى تفريغ محفظة زوجها، بلا تخطيط، أي ادخري أنت إن أمكن لكن لا ترهقي ميزانيتكما خوفا من ان يدفعه ماله إلى خيانتك.



6- جدي لك وله، مشروعا مشتركا، واكتتبا عقدا يحفظ حق كلا منكما، فهذه الوسيلة تساعد على تعميق اواصر العلاقة الزوجية وترقى بأهدافكما المالية.


*​


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الزوجة الذكية :ملف كامل  احممم*




*اتيكيت الغضب بين الزوجين:

**عندما يغضب الانسان بشكل عام فإنه ينفجر خارج اطار الذوق العام، ويجد نفسه مندفعا إلى جرح شريك الحياة، واحراجه بكلمات شديدة الفتك احيانا، ينفجر بها احد الزوجين بلا سيطرة على اعصابه، لكنه سرعان ما يندم عليها وسرعان ما يشعر بالألم لتلك الكلمات التي فلتت بلا وعي،






1- عندما يشتد أي نقاش بينك وبين زوجك، حاولي التركيز على هدفك لا مشاعرك، فإن شعرت بالغضب تذكري بأن الغضب لن يحل مشكلتك، بل التركيز على الهدف يحتاج إلى الهدوء، وهكذا ستجدين كيف أن التركيز على الهدف يزيح عن اعصابك الضغط، ويكسبك قوة لتحمل الضيق، وكذلك تجدين انك لست غاضبة بل متحمسة للعمل على نيل هدفك.


2- إذا لا حظت ان الزوج يحاول تصعيد المشكلة وأنه لا يلتزم بالسلوك الجيد اثناء النقاش، حاولي تهدئته، بنظرة أو تربيت، ويمكنك ارجاء الحديث إلى وقت أخر.*

 

*3- عندما تصبحين غاضبة بشدة، اصمتي صمتا تاما، وعبري عن غضبك بعينين عاتبتين، ثم ارحلي من المكان، اي اخرجي إلى غرفة أخرى لكن أبدا لا تتفوهي بكلمات تسيء إلى علاقتكما أو تفسد طبيعتك كأنثى، 


4- عندما يحاول الزوج الاعتذار بأية طريقة يعرفها، ارضي فورا ولا تبالغي في الزعل، فالزوجة الجميلة هي ذات القلب الرقيق العطوف الذي لا يحتمل الخصام، ولا تنسي أن ذلك من كمال خلق المراة المسلمة.


5- إن كنت انت السبب في الزعل، اي انك المخطئة، سارعي للاعتذار، لكن بنفس الاسلوب الذي يعتذر هو به، قلديه في اعتذاره لأن هذا يجعلك يتفهمك اكثر، لكن بالطبع ليس بالمباشرة الجنسية كما يفعل الرجال، انما بالاهتمام بنفسك، والتزين، كأنها دعوة للصلح.*
​
​


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الزوجة الذكية :ملف كامل  احممم*

*موضوع مهم جدا ومتكامل ومفيد ___ شكرا جدا​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الزوجة الذكية :ملف كامل  احممم*

يارب سلام
موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا لعلاقه زوجيه ناجحه
علي الرغم انه يلقي معظم الاساسيات والتحمل التام علي المرأه
ربنا يصبرها
ههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------

